# Youde UD Mesmer



## Nailedit77 (31/7/16)

Diameter: 22mm;
Top filling design
POM drip tip + Pyrex Glass tube;
Stainless Steel and Glass construction;
E-juice capacity: 2ml;
510 threading connection;
Advanced Goblin Mini bottom airflow system;
Good performing at both MTL and DL;
Unique negative pressure juice flow system, perfect juice flow and anti-flooding

Standard configuration:
1 x Mesmer Tank with 0.5 ohm MOCC coil;
1 x 1.8 ohm MOCC coil;
1 x POM drip tip;
1 x Dust cover;
1 x Pyrex Glass tube;
1 x accessory kit


----------



## HPBotha (5/6/17)

ANY local reviews on the tank? sounds like the new Nautilus Mini replacement we where looking for!


----------

